# St.Bernard or Rottie?



## Maria Falicon (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all. I'm just curious to know what would be the easiest dog to train? St.Bernard or a Rottweiler?

Understandably, these dogs are some of the easiest to train. However, which one is easier and which one is better for herding?
Also, which dog will be the least likely to chew on my furniture at a very young age?  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

This is a joke right? ](*,)


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Maria Falicon said:


> Hi all. I'm just curious to know what would be the easiest dog to train? St.Bernard or a Rottweiler?
> 
> Understandably, these dogs are some of the easiest to train. However, which one is easier and which one is better for herding?
> Also, which dog will be the least likely to chew on my furniture at a very young age?
> ...


I think both will be very easy to train, they will both excell at herding, and neither breed will ever chew on your furniture.
Just be sure you stay away from malinois or Dutchies because they are terrible herders and impossible to train, and all they want to do is eat your furniture, plus they both carry cooties.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> I think both will be very easy to train, they will both excell at herding, and neither breed will ever chew on your furniture.
> Just be sure you stay away from malinois or Dutchies because they are terrible herders and impossible to train, and all they want to do is eat your furniture, plus they both carry cooties.


What Mike meant to say was please get a Mallie or Dutchie! Preferably one from his kennel!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> What Mike meant to say was please get a Mallie or Dutchie! Preferably one from his kennel!


Sorry, I am fresh out of em'


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Be nice guys, we all know that St Bernards are the best (if you're a drunk)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

and you'll also want to stay away from GSD--the good ones use furniture as chew-toys.

OT: never trained a Saint (i would NOT be qualified, lol), but Rotties are stubborn germans...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmmm...Rotties drool less but fart more. Tough call... :-k


----------



## Michele Fleury (Jun 4, 2009)

I've trained Rotties, and they can be hard headed and require a strong handler. I don't know what kind of drive a St. would have and I don't see how a 100lb+ dog would last very well herding. By the time you get them trained they'd be ready to be put out to pasture anyways, so why bother. The Rotties will eat your furniture for the first few months, but the St. will drool on it for its entire life.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

First dog I ever took to a formal ob class was a St. Bernard, in '65 I think. 
Smart enough dog but that drool is something else. She could damn near drown my youngest brother with one swipe of the tongue......then you had to unstick him from anything she pinned him to.:-&;-)
Get a Bernese Mountain dog and have a little of both.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

ann schnerre said:


> and you'll also want to stay away from GSD--the good ones use furniture as chew-toys.
> 
> OT: never trained a Saint (i would NOT be qualified, lol), but Rotties are stubborn germans...


Didn't know there were any left, everybody knows theres nothing like a mali or dutchie. Kinda like comparing a dodge dart to a ferrari isn't it. ( Just a joke ) figure I throw some humor into it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

BMDs are nice dogs but don't seen to do well in the warmer areas. I know of 2 that died & 1 that almost did, in the lower CT & Westchester, NY areas from the heat & humidity in the summer there. And it isn't near as warm in lower CT & lower NY as many other parts of the states. And these dogs were in the AC in the house during the hottest part of the day. Just a thought. Don't know where you live.

No comments on the Saints, as I only personaly know of & one person that has had one & that was many years ago, but I would guess that they don't do very well in the warmer areas either.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

there was a lady at the first OB club i was in that had St. Bernards. i guess they were smart and cool, friendly with everyone, and good with other dogs but they drooled ever where all the time. even if we were working outside in the winter there was tons of drool. she had to carry around a diaper bag full of towels. these were the only two dogs i have refused to let in my house based on the mess they may create. when the big male was drooling (almost all the time) he'd shake out his head and get flying drool all over anyone within a 6-8ft radius.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Let's face it, they have had nothing in common with dog sports for many years, apart from one or two that ventured it about 30 years' ago. The breed club here in Switzerland does not advise doing dog sport with them. Their gait, agility etc. leaves far to be desired. Their "temperament" is questionable nowadays, I would say, but am no longer involved with them. The little I had to do with them was in an "all breed club" and the outcome was 0.

I have heard nothing to the contrary to what I have said and would suggest "ignoring" them or having one for a pet but, even so these dogs need control. I guess their hips, elbows, spine, etc. need especially looking at. The St. Bernard Dog is a "Monument" only as far as I can see.


----------



## Jackie Mulligan (Mar 15, 2009)

This guy was the most titled Saint in history, not a bad moving dog ... http://www.hofteneynder.be/inmemory/kris.htm


----------

